# Integra DTC-9.8 Preview Features and Specifications



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Integra DTC-9.8

Introducing the DTC-9.8- the new benchmark in high performance home theater- representing the perfect blend of legendary audio performance, rock solid build quality, state of the art technology, and high-definition audio and video processing.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Very full featured, it would be a nice upgrade from my Integra 8.3.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Any idea what the pricing will be?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Any idea what the pricing will be?


Suppposedly $1600, US MSRP.

Kal


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Are there any online dealers for these Integra receivers or do you have to find an authorized dealers in your area?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jerm357 said:


> Are there any online dealers for these Integra receivers or do you have to find an authorized dealers in your area?


AFAIK, Integra products are only sold by custom installers. You might try the Integra website and ask them.

Kal


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, if you need to find an authorized Integra dealer, you can visit: http://www.integrahometheater.com/locator.cfm


----------

